# Seshendra Sharma's images



## SeshendraSharma (Nov 25, 2003)

http://photos.yahoo.com/gsaatyaki
-----------------------------------------
This link contains Seshendra Sharma's some lovely Images.
Seshendra is a colossus of modern Indian poetry.
His literature is unique blend of the best of poetry and poetics.


----------

